# "Inspirational" book for girls?



## feliciaee (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi! I'm looking for a "feel good"/inspirational/everyday life-book for girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm 20 years old (maybe a bit younger at heart) and I just love to read everyday life tips (for example about relationships, life, careers, motivation, friends and family etc.) and maybe som quotes. Does anyone know a book similar to what I'm looking for?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

Welll...I suppose it depends, there's a lot to choose from.. From just common sense to religious toned advice.. Chicken Soup for the Soul is always popular and on lists.. 

There's The Art of Happiness by the Dalai Lama. 

There's a female author named Sark who has done a lot of different motivational/inspiration type books. 

Are you looking for a straight across the board self help book or novels with inspriational messages/themes, too?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 29, 2012)

Uh, it's not what you're looking for really but this book caught my eye a few months ago and I skimmed through it in the bookstore:
 

http://www.amazon.com/How-Look-Expensive-Gorgeous-Breaking/dp/1592407234

Good tips on how to look sophisticated and chic without necessarily blowing your budget every month.

But Agree with MissLindaJean on the Chicken Soup series! They are all warm and fuzzy feelings. Though I haven't read those since I was like...12... lol.


----------



## feliciaee (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welll...I suppose it depends, there's a lot to choose from.. From just common sense to religious toned advice.. Chicken Soup for the Soul is always popular and on lists..
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will definitely look those up!

Both I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feliciaee (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh, it's not what you're looking for really but this book caught my eye a few months ago and I skimmed through it in the bookstore:
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will check it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 29, 2012)

If you're looking for interesting reads along those lines...I like The Help by Kathryn Stockett, Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden.. You could always read anything on Helen Keller or Anne Frank, Joan of Arc, Elizabeth I.... Their stories are well known and the females are iconic figures in history. 

Always of course, is The Joy Luck Club by Amy Tan and it may seem silly but Charlotte's Web by E.B. White. There were lots of interesting lessons/ideas on life and loss..oh and of course, love.


----------



## feliciaee (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're looking for interesting reads along those lines...I like The Help by Kathryn Stockett, Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden.. You could always read anything on Helen Keller or Anne Frank, Joan of Arc, Elizabeth I.... Their stories are well known and the females are iconic figures in history.
> 
> Always of course, is The Joy Luck Club by Amy Tan and it may seem silly but Charlotte's Web by E.B. White. There were lots of interesting lessons/ideas on life and loss..oh and of course, love.


 I've read The Help, great book!

Thank's for your tips!


----------

